
Hidden area in Legend of Zelda that 30 years later one player finally opened - wolfgke
https://www.businessinsider.de/the-legend-of-zelda-secret-world-video-2019-1
======
aappleby
Er, that's not an "area", that's the game trying to interpret some non-map-
data as a map. :/

~~~
Cpoll
> That's because the minus world was never intended for players — it was an
> area where code could be tested before being implemented into the playable
> game.

I don't see any evidence of the above quoted claim either.

TechCrunch has a more detailed article which suggests your interpretation:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/03/zelda-has-a-minus-
world/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/03/zelda-has-a-minus-world/)

> obviously was not crafted but is simply created on the fly by the game’s
> engine attempting to make sense of the data it’s reading.

------
cbanek
This doesn't feel like some special debugging area. If you really want another
"area" try the second quest by putting your name as ZELDA.

"This quest was created due to the programmers using only half of the space
allocated for map data, so it was decided to use the other half as another
quest."

[https://zelda.gamepedia.com/Second_Quest](https://zelda.gamepedia.com/Second_Quest)
[http://iwataasks.nintendo.com/interviews/#/ds/zelda/1/5](http://iwataasks.nintendo.com/interviews/#/ds/zelda/1/5)

